# Post-neuter abscess? Help!



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I am quite new to having rats so, I have pictures and questions! I had my boy Ratatouille neutered last Tuesday at my preferred vet and all went well, he was very alert on the drive home and we put him in his separate cage just to make sure he was all good. Well, we went out to dinner and came back, blood everywhere!!! Kristin called Dr. Kurth and he met us at the office right away! It turned out that he pulled some of the stitches out so, the doctor cleaned him up really good and glued the incision instead. So, a couple of days pass and everything seems pretty good _until_ I picked him up to check him out and saw that he again chewed it open (he's stubborn!) so, I called Dr. Kurth again and he asked me questions about how it looked in general, he wasn't too worried so he told me to bring him in the following morning. I brought him in a Dr. Kurth put three staples in this time hoping that would deter him from messing with anything. He hasn't messed with them at all. I noticed he was a bit swollen but, I wasn't worried. 

So, Monday night I look and holy crap, he is really swollen and honestly it looks like he grew his manhood back, lol! I called and left a message for Dr. Kurth since I browsed online and figured it was probably a post-neuter abscess and Ratatouille was still eating, drinking, and being his normal self besides the occasional owie stretches when free-ranging. I called the next morning just to see if they got my message and unfortunately, Dr. Kurth can't see him until next week because he is at his other practice in Denver and the other vet on site does not see exotics. He gets his staples removed Monday the 31st. Here are some pictures for you guys (click for a larger view):























So, what should I do? It looks like an abscess to me according to all the research I have done but, I'm not sure. The actual incision looks healed, should I attempt to take out the staples myself as it seems like the scabby abscess part is near that area? Should I do a warm butt soak on him or use a warm towel? I bought some supplies today (gloves, gauze pads for cleaning, and sterile saline solution) so I am prepared!!! I placed him in a separate cage for now but, I am putting my CN cage together later, can I put him in with other ratties? 

Also, he is eating fine (more than fine, lol) and drinks plenty of water. He is still loving to come out and free-range and going into his ball thingy also, he is pretty laid back when I touch the bulge but, gets a little antsy if I examine too long.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

With fresh surgery it is usually not advised to bathe, even for larger animals, for about 2 weeks after.

What I would recommend is holding a warm damp cloth on it daily. Don't mess with the staples, because if something went bad with it, then it could get severe fast and with no vet to go to...well, not good. You should probably call him again and ask him if he has any ideas. The vet is always the best one to ask. I don't think a cloth will harm any and warm cloths are known to help abscesses come to a head and drain out, but again- I would really ask your vet.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Some swelling/fluid build up is normal. It would be up the vet to decide if antibiotics are needed if an infection has developed. 

Even if the vet on site doesn't see exotics, he should be able to do a phone consult with your vet and see if antibiotics are required. Even a basic dog/cat vet should be able to tell the difference between "normal swelling" and an "infection".


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, he needs antibiotics. The vet should've administered them the first time he ripped him open. Use ratguide and his weight to administer children's ibuprofen for swelling and pain (another need post neuters...) and do warm compresses. The staples should hold but won't hurt him terribly if he rips them out. If he does, keep a sterile environment and leave it open cleaning it twice a day. Hopefully the abscess pops and is sterile, but usually those abscesses don't involve the rat repeatedly opening his incision. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Squeekers (Mar 22, 2014)

Is it hot to the touch? Does there feel like there is fluid in it? Does it smell or is it oozing any kind of discharge? If not it may not be an infection. I agree that antibiotics would probably be a good idea, but most likely it's just swelling. I've seen the same thing in guinea pigs, it literally looks like their testicles grew back. Promote exercise (not any super crazy playing, running like a lunatic, jumping) and do warm compresses, this should help relieve some swelling. Ditto to the NSAID just make sure you get the right dosage. Make sure his cage stays as clean as possible. Maybe bed on a light colored towel or fleece to keep an eye out for discharge. I do not advise soaking the area in water or Epsom salt unless the vet confirms an abscess as this could actually hinder proper healing. If it gets worse, smells, or you see pus he needs to go right to the vet and will probably need a drain inserted.


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Kinsey said:


> With fresh surgery it is usually not advised to bathe, even for larger animals, for about 2 weeks after.
> 
> What I would recommend is holding a warm damp cloth on it daily. Don't mess with the staples, because if something went bad with it, then it could get severe fast and with no vet to go to...well, not good. You should probably call him again and ask him if he has any ideas. The vet is always the best one to ask. I don't think a cloth will harm any and warm cloths are known to help abscesses come to a head and drain out, but again- I would really ask your vet.


That's what I thought but, I wasn't completely sure. I will try the warm cloth and see how it goes. I looked at it just now and it seems like it may be starting to come to a head! I will give my vet a call tomorrow and see what he says, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Daize said:


> Some swelling/fluid build up is normal. It would be up the vet to decide if antibiotics are needed if an infection has developed.
> 
> Even if the vet on site doesn't see exotics, he should be able to do a phone consult with your vet and see if antibiotics are required. Even a basic dog/cat vet should be able to tell the difference between "normal swelling" and an "infection".


Thank you  I will call the office tomorrow and see what I can do!


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> Yeah, he needs antibiotics. The vet should've administered them the first time he ripped him open. Use ratguide and his weight to administer children's ibuprofen for swelling and pain (another need post neuters...) and do warm compresses. The staples should hold but won't hurt him terribly if he rips them out. If he does, keep a sterile environment and leave it open cleaning it twice a day. Hopefully the abscess pops and is sterile, but usually those abscesses don't involve the rat repeatedly opening his incision.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He did, sorry I didn't write that! When he took him to the back to glue him, he also told me he cleaned him up really good and gave him some meds although, he didn't specify what kind. I'll go pick up some children's ibuprofen and get to it! Is a needless syringe the best way to give it to him or do they usually like the flavor? He really isn't bothering the staples, and I was really surprised that he wasn't especially when he messed with everything else. I will do the warm compresses! I do have him separated right now with fleece bedding but, should I switch him to the hospital cage?


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Squeekers said:


> Is it hot to the touch? Does there feel like there is fluid in it? Does it smell or is it oozing any kind of discharge? If not it may not be an infection. I agree that antibiotics would probably be a good idea, but most likely it's just swelling. I've seen the same thing in guinea pigs, it literally looks like their testicles grew back. Promote exercise (not any super crazy playing, running like a lunatic, jumping) and do warm compresses, this should help relieve some swelling. Ditto to the NSAID just make sure you get the right dosage. Make sure his cage stays as clean as possible. Maybe bed on a light colored towel or fleece to keep an eye out for discharge. I do not advise soaking the area in water or Epsom salt unless the vet confirms an abscess as this could actually hinder proper healing. If it gets worse, smells, or you see pus he needs to go right to the vet and will probably need a drain inserted.


It is not hot to the touch, and I touch it a lot, lol! It feels kind of hard, not squishy and there is no smell or discharge from what I can see. I just checked him and to me it looks like the swelling has gone down a little bit. He acts fine and does plenty of exercise  I will contact the vet in the morning and see if I can get some antibiotics and I will start with the warm compresses. I have him on some fleece now and I will put some paper towels in so I can see any discharge. He likes to lay around in some soda boxes I put in so I can also see if he has any discharge as well. Thank you!


----------



## Squeekers (Mar 22, 2014)

It sounds like it's just swelling. Small animal neuters are always kinda scary, but you're taking a good course of action and he hopefully he will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm relieved! I checked him this morning and his swelling has gone down more and it's looking pretty good! I have been doing the warm compresses and it seems to help. I was super scared but, I am glad I asked! I called the vet and he said since the swelling is down, to keep doing the warm compresses and pain relievers that he should be fine! I'm keeping an eye on it and my vet said since he'll be in Monday he'll make sure it looks normal. Thank you for the help !


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Just an update for everyone who helped! It turned out to be an abscess. Dr. Kurth cleaned it out and said I did the right thing once it burst (I cleaned with saline and kept him on fleece). He gave me an antibiotic ointment to put on it, unfortunately I can't read his writing and I forgot what he said it was. I've been keeping it clean and applying the ointment twice a day. No further discharge and the tissue looks nice and healthy! It hasn't healed closed yet so, I need to call and see when I should stop applying the ointment. I should have a follow up just for a health check next week. I had another issue, his penis prolapsed (I forget the term) but, I read it can happen post neuter. I followed some of the tips here and I did get it to go back in. He seems a bit uncomfortable but, he has been eating and drinking with no problem. It was out again today and I noticed a waxy kind of discharge which I am assuming was a plug? I cleaned it up and worked it back in with some KY and also applied sugar. He's not happy with me but, he got into his cage and ate some food and went to sleep. Should I also give him some pain killers?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.ratforum.com/archive/index.php/t-30618.html?

http://ratguide.com/health/reproductive/paraphimosis.php


----------



## Antiquatemyheart (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks you  It's still in today and he seems to be less uncomfortable!


----------

